# CGI form handler



## nomav6 (Aug 22, 2004)

I looked up some free ones but they all have ads which is kinda expected lol, but I did find one free one from EZ Forms but they said it only works on a unix server and my server is win2000, anyone have some suggestions, also how hard is CGI to learn? I've done programing before and was thinking about just picking up CGI (probably PHP since I did study it a little) but I need to form to be up really quick so I don't want to risk putting up some faulty code just because I'm in a hurry.


----------



## nomav6 (Aug 22, 2004)

looks like I'll be doing this in Perl.


----------



## ian (Aug 23, 2004)

I have used this perl script for forms before and it works fine.
http://www.bignosebird.com/carchive/bnbform.shtml
Says it *Supports both Unix and Windows*


----------



## nomav6 (Aug 26, 2004)

I cant seem to make it work


----------



## nomav6 (Aug 26, 2004)

everything seems to work fine, it takes me to the thank you screen, but I never get the email


----------



## ian (Aug 26, 2004)

Did you edit the form to include the email address that you want the email sent to?
submit_to:   The person to receive the e-mail. Example
             <INPUT TYPE="HIDDEN" NAME="submit_to" 
                VALUE="yourname@domain.com">


----------



## nomav6 (Aug 26, 2004)

yep, I have no Ideal why its not working. I've checked everything


----------



## [tab] (Aug 26, 2004)

Have you got the correct path to Sendmail?


----------



## nomav6 (Aug 26, 2004)

its on a win2000 server that doesn't have send mail, so I'm using 
$SMTP_SERVER="localhost";
I think I've read somewhere that localhost doesn't always work for some reason, but this is the only way I know how to do it, so does anyone have tips on what I need to do?


----------



## nomav6 (Aug 28, 2004)

ok, well I decided to do some stuff in cold fussion, well everything works prefect, almost, I still dont get the EMAIL! lol.


----------



## nomav6 (Aug 28, 2004)

I told myself I wasn't going to leave my computer untill I got it working this time, well here I am a couple hours later and everything is working  looks like its time to go out and have some drinks hehe.


----------



## ian (Aug 29, 2004)

congrats on getting it to work.
I know how annoying it can be when scripts dont work.


----------

